# Cloverland Electric Plant in the Soo



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

My son and I have fished from shore there the first week of July for the last 15 years. 

A co-worker told me today that they are not letting anyone fish the wall because of sink hole problems. I have tried searching and making calls, trying to get information.

Can anyone please confirm or deny that this is true. We are leaving a week from Sunday for our trip.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

If I get into town tomorrow I will look and let you know. FM


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Thank You Forest Meister! We certainly appreciate that.

Also, any suggestions on other places to try. In the fall we have fished at the Valley Camp, but am under the impression that it is not open to fishing all summer long.

Thanks again!


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

They still haven't fixed this? It was closed by some point late last fall.

I didn't exactly expect it to be fixed yet, but I would hope Sault Ste. Marie at least has figured out a plan for the future of this popular fishing spot.


----------



## PIKE (Sep 10, 2003)

I was there Memorial Day and it was closed then.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish the park down by Clydes it produces fish. They hang right there at the drop off.


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Not sure where or what Clyde's is.

Really disappointed to hear that the plant fishing access is closed. Look forward to this trip every year. Don't usually catch that many of them, but just like fishing that spot.

May just end up cancelling the trip.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Fish the park down by Clydes it produces fish. They hang right there at the drop off.


Plus you can get one hell of a burger!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

And a big jug of pop good point Lunger.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

gino said:


> Not sure where or what Clyde's is.
> 
> Really disappointed to hear that the plant fishing access is closed. Look forward to this trip every year. Don't usually catch that many of them, but just like fishing that spot.
> 
> May just end up cancelling the trip.


It is about a half mile East on Portage from the powerhouse


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Robert Holmes said:


> It is about a half mile East on Portage from the powerhouse


Is that the burger joint by the ferry?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Most people go to the UP to target one species of fish and miss out on most of the fun. The UP is also home to some monster Pike, Walleye, Sturgeon, Smallmouth Bass, Muskie, Steelhead, and Salmon. I would much rather have lots of action from other species than fight the bugs and brush to catch a couple of brook tro


gino said:


> Is that the burger joint by the ferry?


Yes


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep. The entire area is fenced off. I talked to a city cop down there and he had no idea if or when the area would be reopened.

If you have a small boat you could tie up to the power house and fish for whitefish, menominee and/or Atlantic salmon.

Have you ever tried fishing the head of the power canal? Other than the area mentioned by the Sugar Island Ferry it is about the only place in the Sault to fish from the shore. If you are willing to drive up to 20 miles send me a PM and I will give you a couple of places that can be pretty successful for bass, walleye and pike. FM


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

Thank You to everyone who responded!

We have decided to cancel the trip to the Soo this year and are going to go for a couple days trout fishing on the Ausable near Mio. We plan on renting a canoe for a day and walking into some areas hopefully.

We have fished the area around the ferry many times (always after the snaggers have showed up at the power plant) with no success.

We have done plenty of searching and fished for Brook Trout many times while on our trip
to the Soo, but we really enjoy fishing Atlantics. We make this trip because we really like trying to catch species, that aren't readily available in Southeast Michigan area. Quite frankly we get somewhat bored fishing for the same species all the time and like to try something different.

Hopefully the city of Sault Ste. Marie will decide to fix this area and we can make the trip next year.

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 14, 2002)

gino said:


> Thank You to everyone who responded!
> 
> We have decided to cancel the trip to the Soo this year and are going to go for a couple days trout fishing on the Ausable near Mio. We plan on renting a canoe for a day and walking into some areas hopefully.
> 
> ...


thought snagging was illegal


----------



## gino (Aug 11, 2003)

My understanding is that if you are "Native" American you are allowed to legally snag fish.
There are people there on most days do it. My son and I typically fish from 5:30 to 9:00 or 9:30 before things get to out of hand.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Forest Meister said:


> Yep. The entire area is fenced off. I talked to a city cop down there and he had no idea if or when the area would be reopened.
> 
> If you have a small boat you could tie up to the power house and fish for whitefish, menominee and/or Atlantic salmon.
> 
> Have you ever tried fishing the head of the power canal? Other than the area mentioned by the Sugar Island Ferry it is about the only place in the Sault to fish from the shore. If you are willing to drive up to 20 miles send me a PM and I will give you a couple of places that can be pretty successful for bass, walleye and pike. FM


Go into Canada. All kinds of shore fishing from the Coast Guard pier all the way to downtown on the board walk.


----------

